# detail suggestions for peep molds



## CTAnton (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey there all...I'm looking to put some eyes on the melt and pour peeps soaps I'm currently making and looking for suggestions. Top of my head are the following:
1. charcoal and glycerine
2. charcoal in a small amount of melt and pour
Just wondering...Many thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 24, 2016)

I vote for using a small amount of charcoal in some M&P...and then applying it with a toothpick. The glycerin/charcoal method will work, too, (I've done it several times to make colored designs on my CP), but it will take days to dry. The MP/charcoal method will set up fairly instantaneously.

IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 24, 2016)

Use a sharpie!!


----------



## Muskette (Feb 24, 2016)

I've done exactly what IrishLass recommends, and it works great. MP colored with AC, then used a toothpick to apply tiny drops. The only thing is that the small amount of MP thickens quickly, so plan to reheat often. It must be very thin to work properly. Here's a pic:


----------



## CTAnton (Feb 25, 2016)

did it according to IL....worked beautifully after a little practice...I'll try a sharpie with the next batch...thanks all!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 25, 2016)

Muskette said:


> I've done exactly what IrishLass recommends, and it works great. MP colored with AC, then used a toothpick to apply tiny drops. The only thing is that the small amount of MP thickens quickly, so plan to reheat often. It must be very thin to work properly. Here's a pic:



Okay, that's just adorable!


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 26, 2016)

Those are so cute!


----------

